# Fuente regulada , simétrica , y con detección de cortos



## Holas (Ene 13, 2012)

Bueno , les traigo éste circuito , para ver como se puede mejorar  y para que me digan si tiene chance de funcionar .
El diseño del esquemático , me lo pasaron , pero todo está provisorio , cualquier cosa que haya que modificar avisenmen para poder hacerlo.
Cualquier protección que se le pueda agregar(preferentemente por relé , para que no lo haga el LM 317 , bienvenida sea).

Agrego el esquemático mío también hecho en el eagle .
Estoy terminando el diseño en la plaqueta , más tarde lo postearé , por si tienen ganas de hacerlo... 
Bueno , espero su respuesta.

Acá , muestra de el funcionamiento del circuito de protección.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgngMDBOWYY&feature=player_embedded#

Bueno, acá está el esquemático del circuito de protección , agregado a la fuente. Yo le saqué el circuito de protección, y se lo agregué a mi fuente.

Ver el archivo adjunto 37288








http://www.mediafire.com/?69mi5097hl9eeex


----------



## Holas (Ene 14, 2012)

Bueno , acá está el diseño en plaqueta de la fuente. Espero su opinión...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2012)

Te conviene que los integrados queden del mismo lado del impreso como para poder fijarlos a un único disipador. Las pistas son un poco finas.


----------



## Holas (Ene 14, 2012)

Okey , pero el esquempatico está bien? , y la plaqueta?  el regulador , lo voy a poner contra el chasis(para que tenga un buen disipador) , y los otros reguladores fijos los dejo ahí.
Al menos , que encuentre un disipador grueso.Porque se hace mucho lío con las pistas , y muchos puentes si  los pongo de esa manera.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola.

En el circuito usas dos rectificadores tipo puente, por la forma como están conectados, tienen tierras direferentes. No puedes esar la fuente de voltaje variable en conjunto con las fuente de voltaje fijo en un mismo circuito (compartiendo la tierra). Si unes las tierras de ambos reguladores habrá un corto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Holas (Ene 14, 2012)

No entiendo bien lo que dices, osea , estás tratando de decir , que no se puede usar el mismo rectificador para la parte variable y para la simétrica?
Lo de los disipadores , lo sé , que tengo que ponerle Mica , por el tema de que en los 78XX dónde se ajusta el disipador el masa  , pero en los 79XX , es la entrada de tensión.
Más allá de eso , quisiera saber , si tanto el esquemático , como el diseño están bien. Y quisiera saber , si se le puede agregar otra protección para la parte variable , que cambie por el relé (en lugar del LM 317) , y que cuando se vaya el corto , otro relé le cambie el estado.
Si se fijan hay uno hecho en el foro, pero no me gustó .Si me pueden recomendar alguno para usarlo... , lo pondría.

Para ser más preciso , es éste el circuito de protección.


De éste enlace 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proteccion-contra-corto-circuito-
3796/index3.html


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola.

Mira el ciruito (los cero voltios).




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Holas (Ene 14, 2012)

Pero así, es como está en la hoja (el esquemático) , entonces , como decís que la haga?


----------



## Holas (Ene 14, 2012)

Osea , que tengo que hacer dos plaquetas distintas?. pero , no entiendo , porque el archivo que está en mediafire tendría que andar... ; sólo , que yo le agregué eso , de que avisa si hay corto (quisiera saber , si hasta donde está en el diseño impreso andaría) , y quisiera saber , si me pueden recomendar un sistema que se active por corto circuito mediante relé.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola.

Ese esquema no está bien.
El protector contra cortos está mal dibujado.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 31422

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## Holas (Ene 15, 2012)

okey , entonces eso , es lo que tengo que hacer para toda la masa del circuito.Y , qué es lo que está mal dibujado del protector contra cortos?



Pero , no es más combeniente poner 2 rectificadores de media onda? .
En vez de poner 1 masa , por cada salida de tensión , se le puede poner sólo 2 , no? es decir 1 para el LM , y otra para todos los reguladores fijos...


----------



## Holas (Ene 16, 2012)

Bueno , modifiqué un poco la fuente , para que tenga interruptor , y ahora , trabajaría en los -+1.2a 30 v ; y  +-5 +12 Bueno , como no sé , como se pone bien el sistema de protección(sólo para los + 1.2 a 30v) , agradecería que me  .
Quisiera saber  , como le puedo poner un interruptor para que me anule la parte fija...
X5 , y X6 , son los interruptores...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola,



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Holas (Ene 16, 2012)

Y , como le puedo poner el interruptor , para que me anule toda la parte fija cuando presione el interruptor?

Bueno , acá está el definitivo... , diganmen , si ya está bien , para comenzar a hacer el .pcb
Bueno , espero su respuesta...


----------



## Holas (Ene 30, 2012)

Bueno , acá , tengo el .pcb , y el esquemático, cualquier error , haganmenlo saber...
Y , quisiera saber si se le puede poner la misma protección , que le puse a la parte positiva , para  implementarla en la negativa.
Si , es que se puede , por favor muestrenmen en un esquemático para implementarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2012)

El transistor que detecta sobre-consumo está mal colocado


----------



## Holas (Ene 30, 2012)

M... , porqué? , por no estar en mirror?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola.

Conecta el transistor como está en el mensaje #13

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Holas (Ene 30, 2012)

Pero , que es lo que tiene de diferente?
No sé porque cuando modifico del esquemático , no me modifica el .pcb(no me agrega componentes , ni caminos , etc)
Me aparece : Board and schematic are not consistent!(es muy claro , aparte de la traducción , por los cambios establecidos). No Forward-/backannotation will be performed!
Use the ERC command to get a detailed error report.

Cualquier ayuda... Bienvenida sea...!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola.

Son diferentes, debes encontrar la diferencia (imagino que sabes algo acerca de transistores).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Holas (Ene 30, 2012)

Si , se algo de transistores (Aunque es muy complejo , todo el funcionamiendo , en alterna y en continua), pero para mí , son iguales....No entiendo a que te referís. Están en la misma posición y todo (en de los comentarios 19 y 13) .Si no es así , me tocará seguir aprendiendo (Ya sea quemandolo yo , o ustedes diciendomelo)
Y.... se puede poner el mismo sistema de protección para el LM 337? , si es así , me lo podrían dibujar , como se podría llegar a hacer?



Me podrían ayudar con ese error del eagle , porque todas las modificaciones , y/o correcciones que le hago , no me las transfiere a la placa. No sé que es lo que le pasa...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fran becu (Ene 30, 2012)

sino es muy dificil la plaqueta, borra el archivo .pcb y volve a crearlo para que se vincule nuevamente con el .sch, eso puede deberse a que no tenias ambos abiertos al realizar algun cambio, por lo menos ami varias veces me paso por eso. sino busca donde tengas todos los archivos .b#1 .b#2 etc que te va guardando eagle y abri uno por uno y realiza cambios en el esquematico y verifica el cambio en el pcb, si con ninguno de estos archivos resulta realiza lo que comente primero, y si con alguno obtenes los resultados, borra el archivo .pcb que eagle esta utilizando y entra a las propiedades del .b# que te alla funcionado y pone que se ejecute con el eagle. 
por lo menos eso me resulto a mi las veces que me paso, solo por experiencia y para que lo pruebes.
retenme los que sepan del tema jaja


----------



## Holas (Ene 31, 2012)

Ya borré 1 por 1 , y nada...



Porque no me los deja abrir...


----------



## fran becu (Ene 31, 2012)

no te los deja abrir porque tenes que hacer click derecho/abrir con...


----------



## Holas (Ene 31, 2012)

Si , hago eso , pero cuando voy a elegir eagle y todo , pongo abrir , y me abre un .txt con todas letras y números


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2012)

Holas dijo:


> Si , hago eso , pero cuando voy a elegir eagle y todo , pongo abrir , y me abre un .txt con todas letras y números



Cuando te dice *"Abrir Con"* te presenta una lista de programas y además te da la posibilidad de *"Elegir programa"* que son programas que *NO* se encuentran en la lista.


----------



## Holas (Ene 31, 2012)

Mirá yo lo que digo es lo siguiente.
1)Voy al archivo que quiero abrir
2)pongo click derecho , luego abrir
3)Me aparece una lista de programas con los que puedo abrir el archivo(Según windows)
4)Pongo buscar programas
5)Voy al escritorio(al acceso directo Eagle), y lo selecciono
6)Ahora el Eagle , me aparece dentro de esa lista
7)Selecciono Eagle de esa lista y , lo ejecuto
8)Se me abre un archivo .txt , en el cual me aparecen distintos números y letras.

Eso es lo que hago


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2012)

Holas dijo:


> Mirá yo lo que digo es lo siguiente.
> 1)Voy al archivo que quiero abrir
> 2)pongo click derecho , luego abrir
> 3)Me aparece una lista de programas con los que puedo abrir el archivo(Según windows)
> ...



En lugar de seleccionar el acceso directo selecciona directamente el ejecutable *Eagle.exe* de la carpeta: 

"*C:\Archivos de programa\Eagle 5.6\bin*" 

O de donde lo tengas guardado


----------



## Holas (Ene 31, 2012)

Me dice que no es una aplicación válida para Win32 , cuando hago eso Fogonazo


----------



## fran becu (Ene 31, 2012)

prueba con otro .b# eso que te digo tiene que andar y si no bueno hace lo que te dije al principio, borra el archivo .pcb y realizalo de nuevo, no son tantos componentes y para enrutarlos no es un dolor de cabeza, calculo que perdes menos tiempo


----------



## mzkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

hola el ultimo circuito que postio elaficionado tambien funciona para la parte negativa?
cuales serian los cambios a tener en cuenta


----------



## Edwar09 (Sep 8, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ese esquema no está bien.
> El protector contra cortos está mal dibujado.
> ...



Hola, recién empiezo con la electrónica y no se mucho,me gustaría armar esta fuente para alimentar mis integrados y hacer practicas con micro controladores, ¿Me servira bien para eso? .

Dice que se use un transformador 18-0-18 y yo tengo uno que dice 18v 3 amperes y tiene el tap central, mi duda es si le puedo poner ese o no sirve.

Ademas me pregunto si le puedo agregar un LM337 para tener un voltaje negativo variable, la conexión la haría parecida ala del LM317 que tiene solo que le cambiaría las patas porque las trae diferentes y lo conectaría a la salida negativa del puente rectificador; y ponerle un detector de corto circuito xd.
Gracias XD


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola.


Prueba esto:




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Edwar09 (Sep 8, 2013)

Muchas gracias  a eso me referia.
Pero como mi transformador dice "18v 3 amperes"  es  de 9-0-9, que puedo hacer para ponerle ese transformador ?

Segunlo analizo yo a 9 que es el valor pico le resto 1.4 de la caida de tension en los diodos porque son 2 los que conducen en cada fase y lo multiplico por 1.4142 para obtener la tension resultante con el capacitor de filtrado
pero me resulta 10.7 y como los LM7X12 funcionan con 3 volts arriba de los 12 volts entonces los LM7X12 no funcionarian y no se que puedo hacer, pense en usar un doblador de tension pero no se si se pueda porque lei que es para corrientes pequeñas


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola.

Ya que tienes es transformador, úsalo como doblador de voltaje. y mira como funciona.

Usa condensadores de filtro de gran capacidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

